# Problème localisation iPad 2 sur mobilme



## stev075 (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai un problème avec la configuration du service de localisation sur ipad 2 via mobil me...

J'ai crée mon compte, puis il a été validé, j'ai téléchargé l'application sur mon ipad, mais il n'apparait pas du tout... j'avais un message d'erreur me disant qu'aucun appareil n'était en relation avec le compte... 

j'ai donc tenté la même expérience avec mon iphone, et là tout fonctionne... mon iphone apparait sur la carte... mais l'ipad non...

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à éclaircir ce problème ??
c'est mon 2ème ipad, et j'avais le même souci avec le précédent... c'est donc surement un problème de configuration...

c'est un ipad 2 64go wifi 3g, avec la toute dernière mise à jour....
le service de localisation est bien activé (il me localise parfaitement sur l'application plan)

je suis connecté en wifi sur ma box lors des test avec l'application de localisation... 

et seul mon iphone apparait, et aucun autre appareil n'est présent dans la liste...

j'ai essayé de changer le nom de mon ipad pour qu'il coïncide avec le nom de mon iphone... mais toujours rien... 


En espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider...


Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

J'ai résolu le problème.... 

visiblement, il est nécessaire d'installer une carte 3G en plus de la connexion wifi afin d'être localisable sur l'application...


----------

